# Best libraries for Sketching, Mockups, Quick Inspiration



## Erick - BVA (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi guys,
I was wondering, what are the best libraries out there for this sort of thing?
I've realized that with the way I work, I need stuff like this. I'm thinking along the lines of

The Orchestra -Sonuscore
British Composer Toolkot -Spitfire Audio
Smart Orchestra -VSL
Time Macro? -Orchestral Tools

are there other, similar libraries I'm missing?
I'm thinking of libraries that have large sections in one patch, mixed and ready to go.

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 27, 2018)

There is also Kirk Hunter's Virtuoso Ensembles product.

I just bought the VSL smart orchestra and I'm rather impressed by it.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 27, 2018)

Dewdman42 said:


> There is also Kirk Hunter's Virtuoso Ensembles product.
> 
> I just bought the VSL smart orchestra and I'm rather impressed by it.


Cool, thanks for the input. 
Oh, does Berlin Inspire fit the criteria? I see they have "Full Orchestral Patches." I think that fits the bill.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 27, 2018)

I can't comment about that one. Google for you tube videos. In older days, people would simply layer some orch sounds and split up the keyboard and call it a "full orchestra" patch...but in recent years they have made these kinds of products far more advanced in terms of layering and switching and splitting and making dynamic instruments that you can really play like an instrument and achieve some impressive dynamic results easily. Not all products are created equally in this regard. VSL smart orch is very impressive terms of both sound quality and that kind of smart programming. The KH product is also fairly impressive, wait for a sale on that one though.

I can't speak for any others, but maybe others will chime in.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Oct 27, 2018)

If you're using Sibelius to compose, there is also Note Performer which should not be overlooked. I'm not sure if your userid is based on the composer or the product.


----------



## lux (Oct 27, 2018)

Cinesamples Cinesymphony has a pretty nice sound.


----------



## TGV (Oct 27, 2018)

Inspiration? Indiginus has got you covered: http://indiginus.com/solidstatehome.html. It's really a great library for just fiddling around.


----------



## Ifness (Oct 27, 2018)

Palette - Symphonic Sketchpad from Red Room Audio is another option.

https://redroomaudio.com/product/palette-symphonic-sketchpad/

They have a free instrument called Primary Colors which is based on Palette. You could download it to get a better sense of what Palette is like.

And if by sketching you mean that you're not overly concerned about realistic orchestral sounds, I second the above recommendation for Indiginus's Solid State Symphony. It's a great little library.


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 27, 2018)

Sibelius19 said:


> Cool, thanks for the input.
> Oh, does Berlin Inspire fit the criteria? I see they have "Full Orchestral Patches." I think that fits the bill.



I bought BOI when it first came out. It does have most of the staple orchestral instruments and is extremely CPU/RAM friendly too.

I think OT calls such things 'Layout Orchestra' where you are able to sketch on these and layer on the Berlin Strings/Winds/Brass as needed.

But if you want something that is ready-to-use 'out-of-the-box', the ProjectSAM Symphobia series looks more suitable...or Spitfire Audio Albion as well, but you seem to be looking at products w more defined sections/instruments rather than ensembles


----------



## rrichard63 (Oct 27, 2018)

In the interest of listing as many alternatives as possible, I will add Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Orchestral Colors (and possibly Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion), Project SAM Orchestral Essentials, and Garritan (both Personal Orchestra and Instant Orchestra). CineSymphony has already been mentioned but CineSamples also offers CineOrch as a lighter, inexpensive sketching tool.

Spitfire's Masse - Instant Symphony Orchestra would also belong in this discussion except for the fact that they make you buy other parts of Masse in order to purchase the "instant" sketching tool.


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 27, 2018)

rrichard63 said:


> In the interest of listing as many alternatives as possible, I will add Impact Soundworks Rhapsody Orchestral Colors (and possibly Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion), Project SAM Orchestral Essentials, and Garritan (both Personal Orchestra and Instant Orchestra). CineSymphony has already been mentioned but CineSamples also offers CineOrch as a lighter, inexpensive sketching tool. Spitfire's Masse - Instant Symphony Orchestra would also belong in this discussion except for the fact that they make you buy other parts of Masse in order to purchase the "instant" sketching tool.



Ah yes, Garritan GPO 4 and the Instant Orchestra, often overlooked by many but does the job really well for sketching. Reasonably priced as well!


----------

